# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  ﺍﻷﺭﺽ

## النسر2

*ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻛﺮﻩ ﻓﻤﺎ ﺗﺮﺍﻩ ﻛﺄﻧﻪ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ
 ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ "
 ﺍﻟﻔﻲ ﺑﻴﻜﺮ ﺑﺮﻳﺴﺖ
 " ﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻷﻭﻟﺌﻚ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺆﻣﻨﻮﻥ ﺑﺠﻤﺎﻝ
 ﺃﺣﻼﻣﻬﻢ"
 ﺍﻟﻴﺎﻧﻮﺭ ﺭﻭﺯﻓﻠﺖ
 " ﺍﻟﺸﺘﺎﺀ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺭﺃﺳﻲ , ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﻢ ﻓﻲ
 ﻗﻠﺒﻲ "
 " ﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺑﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺳﻤﻌﺖ ﺑﻮﺿﻮﺡ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ
 ﺳﻴﻤﻔﻮﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻟﺪﺓ ﺗﺪﻋﻮﻧﻲ "
 ﻓﻜﺘﻮﺭ ﻫﻮﺟﻮ
 "ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﻋﻠﻤﺖ ﺃﻥ ﺑﺪﺍﺧﻠﻲ ﺻﻴﻔﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻐﻠﺐ ﺭﻏﻢ
 ﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺰ ﺍﻟﺸﺘﺎﺀ "
 ﺃﻟﺒﺮﺕ ﻛﺎﻣﻮﺱ
 "ﻏﺪﺍ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ " ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻭ
 ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻳﺤﺜﻨﺎ
 ﺗﻴﺒﻠﻮﺱ
 " ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﻫﻮ ﺃﻫﻢ ﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ, ﻓﻬﻮ ﻳﺄﺗﻴﻨﺎ
 ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ,ﻭ ﻳﻜﺘﻤﻞ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ
 ﻣﻘﺪﻣﺎ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻟﻨﺎ , ﻭﻭﺍﺻﻔﺎ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺃﻳﺪﻳﻨﺎ "
 ﺟﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻳﻦ
 ) ﺃﻋﺠﺒﺘﻨﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻠﺔ (
 "ﺃﻋﻴﺶ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺣﻼﻡ ﻛﻜﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻳﻤﻠﻜﻮﻥ ﺷﻴﺌﺎ"
 ﺃﻧﺰﺭﻳﺎ ﻓﻴﺰﻳﺮﺳﻜﺎ
 "ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﻛﺤﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﺔ ﻓﻬﻨﺎﻙ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ
 ﺃﻣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻃﻠﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺃﺷﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺎﺕ
 ﻇﻠﻤﺔ "
 24 ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ 1984 ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻳﻤﺰ ﺍﻟﻠﻨﺪﻧﻴﺔ
 "ﻻﺑﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﻋﻰ ﺃﺣﻼﻣﻚ ﻭ ﺗﺤﻤﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻗﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺼﻴﺒﺔ ﻓﺎﻟﺸﻤﺲ ﻻﺑﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺸﺮﻕ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ
 ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ ﻳﺄﺗﻲ"
 ﻭﺩﺭﻭ ﻭﻟﺴﻮﻥ
 ﻭ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺃﻋﺠﺒﺘﻨﻲ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ
 "ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺎﻥ ﻻ ﺛﺎﻟﺚ ﻟﻬﻤﺎ ﺗﺤﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﻤﺎ
 ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻚ:
 ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺗﺒﺪﻭ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺭ ﺗﺴﻴﺮﻫﺎ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺠﺰﺍﺕ,ﻭﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺗﺒﺪﻭ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺭ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﻭ
 ﻛﺄﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻣﻌﺠﺰﺍﺕ "
 ﺃﻟﺒﺮﺕ ﺃﻳﻨﻴﺸﺘﺎﻳﻦ

*

----------

